# Wood Duck mojo



## Coach Reynolds (Sep 13, 2012)

I know there was a post earlier about the Wood Duck mojo decoy that caused some fuss. This post is not meant to start any online post fights! I just found the following to be funny. I got my October issue of Field & Stream Magazine yesterday and a duck section in it dealing with "the latest waterfowl survey." The section talking about Wood Ducks had the following statement: "Wood ducks respond indifferently to decoys and calls but come readily to a spinning-wing decoy." The statement made me wonder if this is a ploy to get people to buy the new Wood Duck mojo?!?!


----------



## Robk (Sep 13, 2012)

friend of mine brought along a dove mojo on a swamp hunt a few years back.  Thing lasted a whole 5 minutes into the hunt before a drake wood duck crashed into it on the way in.  anecdotal but I would think there's something to it.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 13, 2012)

I have seen woodys decoy and I seen them go the other way. Last year in the swamp they liked my mojo teal a bunch.I just boughta mojo woody


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 13, 2012)

I have seen woodys decoy and I seen them go the other way. Last year in the swamp they liked my mojo teal a bunch.I just boughta mojo woody


----------



## gsppurist (Sep 13, 2012)

I plan on using my Mojo Dove in my Teal spread and perhaps when I wood duck hunt.


----------



## Vmarsh (Sep 13, 2012)

i plan on using swd's as little as possible this year.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Sep 13, 2012)

I have had them land next to a mojo.  Had three do it last Saturday teal hunting


----------



## Savage7mm (Sep 13, 2012)

killer elite said:


> I have seen woodys decoy and I seen them go the other way. Last year in the swamp they liked my mojo teal a bunch.I just boughta mojo woody




Back in 1932 we didnt have any motion decoys just a pocket full of rocks to throw at the water and we shot more woodies with lead then you will ever shoot with steel. 

all jokes aside motion works great for early morning woodrows. Ive used a baby mallard mojo with great success. I have a teal mojo now and I love the size and the fact that it uses AA batteries.


----------



## Robk (Sep 13, 2012)

this year will be my first year owning a mojo.  Bought a pair of the baby mojo mallards.  I'm living just about as far north as you can get in the atlantic flyway and still see good numbers of mallards.  Only reason I thought about it was I hunt floating heaths up here and the pot holes are surrounded by tall vegetation and unless the birds are within a couple hundred yards they won't see your dekes and at times I can see flights of them from a couple miles that might be tempted to come closer with the added activity.  We'll see I guess.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Sep 14, 2012)

On rare occasions, I have had wood ducks respond to calling and a spread. BUT, I was set up on or very close to where they wanted to be. All in all, if youre on the X then decoys and good calling cannot hurt. I will say that woodies usually have a mind of their own if you see them just flying by. Thats why most folks jump shoot and pass shoot on them.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 14, 2012)

*u r rite*



Savage7mm said:


> Back in 1932 we didnt have any motion decoys just a pocket full of rocks to throw at the water and we shot more woodies with lead then you will ever shoot with steel.
> 
> all jokes aside motion works great for early morning woodrows. Ive used a baby mallard mojo with great success. I have a teal mojo now and I love the size and the fact that it uses AA batteries.


 Didnt make 32 but I did make 62 and we kicked the water to get some motion going back in the day. LOL/LOL/LOL. I like the AA btrys To. And at least you shoot a Savage . Shot a model 99 for years til I got me a model 10 tactical.


----------



## jcanderson13 (Sep 28, 2012)

Mojo dove work for woodies


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 1, 2012)

will not use a mojo in my spread... jeck rigs work better for us...


----------

